# Tajima TFMX-C1501 Error Code 224



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Tajima TFMX-C1501 Embroidery Machine. I am getting the error message code 224. According to my manual this error code means the embroidery frame moved to the travel limit position (rear) (-y direction). This error message will come up randomly when I am tracing before embroidering and also while I am doing an applique where I need to manually offset the hoop to trim the fabric. The issue is that I am NOT out of the travel limit I still have plenty of traveling space. I don't always get the message it is a random thing. I can do a trace and all is well. Do the exact same trace starting from the exact same place and get the error code. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? What would cause this. I am grateful for any help I can get. This is so frustrating!
Thank you,
Laurie


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

You are supposed to move the frame typically. It could a few different things. It could be in the software or x,y cards. The later of those 2 won't be cheap. I have seen screws come loose inside the pantograph near the gears allowing the belt to slip etc.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Your best bet is to call a tech. What state are you in? I can recommend you somebody perhaps.


----------



## EmbGuy (Dec 20, 2015)

Has it happened again? Or was it just a one time thing? A lot of times Tajimas will give an error then when you turn off and on again and it is fine. My biggest tip is CLEAR YOUR MEMORY and get in the habit of cleaning it out all the time. Do not use it as a storage device. Keep your designs on a computer and input only as needed and clear the machine every few days. 

Also some machines have filters that may need to be cleaned/changed. 

I'm not sure how old your machines are or the condition of them...If you bought the machine new the place you got it from should offer support... If not get a tech out there if there really is an issue. If you are due for a tune up it may not be a bad idea to drop some money and get a tech.


----------

